# Rancher problems



## sgt. plaisance (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey yall I bought a rancher when I came back from Afghanistan a couple months ago just to play in the mud with and its backfiring a lot and I had to fool around with the idle to keep it from dying I replaced the air filter, spark plug and oil filter with fresh oil and gas... still backfiring and its not getting barely any power almost as if it is bogging down through all the gears its an 06 rancher 350 with a 2inch lift on 27 inch mud lites and snorkeled if I could get some help with this issue it would be great ...
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like it needs a jet kit.


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

carb needs to be cleaned, because it sat up while you were away


----------

